# Tobacco Factory Buckinghamshire April 2017



## hannan (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Been a long time since I posted, mostly due to work but I usually photograph models and have used Abandoned sites as locations, and when I have I have posted here.

Unfortunately, looks like most of the locations in Berkshire are either redeveloped or security is in place. Nothing gets you noticed more by security than having a model in heels with a trolley full of outfits being dragged along  lol

Anyhow, during an urban shoot in a skateboard park, one of the skaters suggested an abandoned tobacco factory not too far from us so we decided to have a look. I had a brief look and don't think its been posted here before, also I have edited some of the photos in Lightroom, which might not be to everyone's fancy but I liked them.

bit about the place

The Company had its beginnings in Cuba. Jose S Molins began making cigars and hand-rolling cigarettes in Havana in 1874. After having spent time in America, he moved to London. In 1911 his two sons, Harold and Walter, devised a machine that could make almost any kind of packet from cigarette packs to large cartons for tea. The Molins Machine Company was founded in 1912. In 1924 the first cigarette maker, the Mark 1 (Mk 1), was patented and by 1928 was running at 1,000 cigarettes per minute. Also in 1928 the Thrissell Engineering Company (later to become Masson Scott Thrissell) was acquired. In 1931 the Company opened a site in Richmond, Virginia, in the heart of the US tobacco industry.

In July 1976, the Company was listed on the London Stock Exchange. The 1980s, however, was a difficult time for the Group. No longer a private company and with a high sales and achievement record, Molins proved to be an attractive proposition for speculative "corporate raiders". This period saw many senior management changes and a series of battles to fight off predatory take-over bids. The Company emerged stronger and more focused. The mid-1990s saw a period of acquisition, spurred on by the excellent profitability of the Tobacco Machinery division. The Company began a strategy of developing a packaging machinery business by organic growth and by acquisition. In November 1994, Sandiacre Packaging Machinery Ltd, a leading manufacturer of vertical form fill and seal equipment based in Nottingham, was purchased. The business of Rose Forgrove, which was acquired in 2001, was integrated into Sandiacre's Nottingham facility. Sandiacre Rose Forgrove was subsequently sold in 2006. 


A small video of the photos and the photos themselves


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2017)

I enjoyed that, pics, video and a chunk of information, can't ask for more, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2017)

Love the deco frontage of this place.


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2017)

Nicely done, thanks! I wonder what the Laing O'Rourke connection is.


----------

